# Gamebreakers, a more different Pokémon webcomic



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 12, 2009)

*Gamebreakers, a more different Pokémon webcomic*

Welcome to the world of Pokémon! How often have you heard that before? I've decided that it needs a _different_ flavor. Meet the trainers Erindor (me) and Blade (Slartibartfast), who seem determined to break every rule in the book. Put that together with my wittiness and not very good artwork and you have a webcomic!

If you don't laugh at the jokes, go ahead and laugh at the artwork! :D

Erindor's Plotline:
Comic #1
Comic #2
Comic #3
Comic #4
Comic #5
Comic #6

Gamebreaker Specials:
(Coming soon)

Blade's Plotline: (done by Slartibartfast)
Blade's comic #1


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Gamebreakers, a more different Pokémon webcomic*

Welcome to Blade's side of Gamebreakers, featuring computerized text so that you aren't afflicted to my awful handwriting. You still have to suffer through my awful jokes, though.

Anyway:
Blade's Comic #1
Blade's Comic #2
Blade's Comic #3
(more coming soon. Really. I promise.)


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Gamebreakers, a more different Pokémon webcomic*

New comic!

And actually, to all you silent stalkers, post your opinions! Love it? Tell us! Hate it? Tell us! Hate us? Tell us in private messaging so we don't clutter this page. We need feedback, people!


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Gamebreakers, a more different Pokémon webcomic*

It's slightly funny and your artwork is better than I could do for humans.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Gamebreakers, a more different Pokémon webcomic*

Sorry for such a sloppy review, but judging from the first page, I think you need to work on legibility...  Not just the text, either.  It may be a little harsh, but I think you should try to make your artwork a little neater so it's easier to make it out.  Also, the panel order needs to be simplified.  Usually, when people read comics, (unless they read too much manga =P) they expect the default order to be left-to-right and top-to-bottom.  I can understand a few exceptions, but the pages look a little bunched up, and it's hard to tell which direction I'm supposed to read it in.  You might want to try making your rows more evenly sized.  Overall though, I think it's pretty good; it just needs a little gradual improvement.  Good luck with it.

EDIT:  Also, I noticed that you draw disconnected hands in similar style to the Mii's that you can make on the Wii.  It looks kinda funny, but it's always bugged me for some reason.  o_O  I'm not telling you to change it, but I just wanted to make that side note.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Gamebreakers, a more different Pokémon webcomic*

No, no, it's true. I think I'll actually try the left to right thing, but we'll see how it works out. Sorry, I am pretty sloppy. ^^

I've pretty much colored Special Comic #1, as with all the special comics will be full page comics conveying a joke I didn't want to force into the comics.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Gamebreakers, a more different Pokémon webcomic*

New Blade comic, with more to come.

Like tomorrow.

Smack me if a wet fish if there are no new updates tomorrow, mmkay?

Anyway, what do you guys think?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Gamebreakers, a more different Pokémon webcomic*

x.x Double post.

Anyway, Blade #3 is up. *blows noisemaker*

I don't know if any of you guys still read this...anyway, all feedback is appreciated.


----------

